# Dog won't go in our backyard!



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry if this is long but I want to give a bit of history... I have a 15 month old male shih tzu (Cosmo) that came to me last November. He was totally housebroken when I got him, going outside to use the bathroom after each meal and urinating in between times. Our winter was bad this year with a lot of -40C and he still went outside to do his business without too much trouble.

We had a late spring so had snow in our backyard until the end of April. As soon as the yard cleared of snow and became wet, Cosmo didn't want to poop outside anymore. He continued to eat/drink normally but would go for 2-3 days without pooping. He wouldn't even go when we went on walks around the neighborhood so I started taking him to an off-leash park where he could run and this seemed to work - he always had at least on good BM while we were there. He eats 1 cup of Canisource each day so his BM's are small.

As soon as it dried up in our yard I encouraged him to go outside to the bathroom on a regular basis but he would just go outside, pee, play a bit and want to come back in again. For the past few weeks I've been taking him to the park on a regular basis and he still has no problems with a BM there. We recently had 5 days of rain and couldn't go to the park so Cosmo was forced to be out in our backyard again - still no poop! After 5 days I took him to the park last night and once again he pooped nicely.

His energy level is good, his coat, eyes, gums, nose are all healthy looking. I'm at a loss as to how to remedy this problem. Any and all suggestions are welcome as I want him to be able to poop at home again (rain or shine). Thanks in advance.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I would have a vet check him out. I don't think it's normal for a dog to go that long without pooping. You can try feeding him pumpkin (acts as a laxative) or matching him if you really want the behavior. I don't think I could match my dog though. Too gross.


----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

I forgot to mention that I did give him pumpkin during the month of May. It didn't seem to make any difference.

What is matching?


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

We adopted our lab X this winter and he wouldn't go in the backyard when we first got him. I think he thought of it as a clean area. It helps that we have two other dogs to show him he can go there. And still doesn't go out when it is wet outside... he can wait forever it seems. We also loves to go in bushes. No idea why. We started to take him out on his leash when we noticed he had to go. 

He always went on walks, so with time he eventually started going closer and closer to the house, and then he eventually started going in the yard. 

If he has any messes inside be sure to pick them up and put them in a spot outside where you want him to go. I have him trained (with some occasional mistakes) to go in the back of the yard so we don't have anyone accidentally stepping in anything.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

devlee said:


> I forgot to mention that I did give him pumpkin during the month of May. It didn't seem to make any difference.
> 
> What is matching?


Matching is when you take a paper match (the kind from a book of matches) and stick the paper end in his butt leaving the match head sticking out. He should have a bowel movement then. By the way don't light the match head. You could wind up with disastrous results such as the dog running around with his ass on fire spraying his BM all over the place.


----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

Too funny Lolas_dad! I hope you're not speaking from experience!


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

devlee said:


> Too funny Lolas_dad! I hope you're not speaking from experience!



No and thank god for that. Never had to use a match on Lola unlit or lit.


----------

